# Either-Or-Game



## Pat_tct (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

this game is inspired by the Pitcam Videos "25 Questions with..." where the artist has to choose between 2 things that are stated.

The one that answers the question can ask the next one and so on.

PS: it should be all music related ("esp or ibanez?" ; "beatles or stones?" etc)

so I'll start of with:

_*Festival or Club?*_
(if you've played both go from the on stage experience. if not, where do you like to see bands)


----------



## sage (Oct 22, 2013)

Club, for sure. Not even a doubt in my mind. I love festivals and all, but club shows are far superior for sound and intimate vibe.

Between the Buried and Me or Vildhjarta?


----------



## Mike (Oct 22, 2013)

BTBAM hands down.

edit: Darn music

um:

Jesse or Howard (Killswitch)?


----------



## sage (Oct 22, 2013)

Geez, if I have to pick, Howard, I guess... Not really my bag.

Maple or Ebony?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 22, 2013)

Ebony

death or black?


----------



## Khaerruhl (Oct 22, 2013)

Death.

MG series Marshall or Line 6 Spider?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 22, 2013)

Line 6 Spider for sure. 

Fender or Gibson?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fender. Gibson necks are too thick.

Peavey or Marshall


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 22, 2013)

Peavey any day. 


Jackson or ESP?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jackson.

22 (or less) or 24 (or more) frets?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 22, 2013)

Either works for me but if I had to choose I'd say 24 because more is more right?

Active or passive


----------



## icos211 (Oct 22, 2013)

Active, unless Lace.

Mac or PC recording?


----------



## sage (Oct 22, 2013)

Mac

Logic or protools?


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 22, 2013)

sage said:


> Mac
> 
> Logic or protools?



Pro Tools

Metallica vs Megadeth ?


----------



## TVasquez96 (Oct 22, 2013)

Megadeth

Judas Priest or Iron Maiden?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 22, 2013)

'Tallica. I never could stand Mustaine's voice. And Maiden since I love to run for the hills.

7 strings or 8


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 22, 2013)

8 strings

Dubstep or Drum and Bass?


----------



## icos211 (Oct 22, 2013)

Neither. I thought these were supposed to be *music* related...

Harmonic or Melodic minor?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 22, 2013)

Depends on the situation, but melodic gices a nice moment of suspense. 

Progressive metal or technical metal?


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 22, 2013)

Technical, although i'm not too fond of that either.

6 or 7?


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 22, 2013)

Sadly I must say 6

Combo or half stack?


----------



## Riffer (Oct 22, 2013)

Half stack (full stack really)

Good drummer in your band OR Good singer in your band


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 22, 2013)

Good singer 

Chorus or Flanger


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 22, 2013)

Flanger.

EMG or Seymour Duncan?


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Flanger.
> 
> EMG or Seymour Duncan?



Duncans all the way

Direct-mount of pickup rings?


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 22, 2013)

MFB said:


> Duncans all the way
> 
> Direct-mount of pickup rings?



Depends. Most cases, pickup rings.

Brown ales or IPAs?


----------



## sage (Oct 22, 2013)

Direct mount, though most of my guitars have rings. Lazy. 

Mastodon or Opeth?

EDIT: Vakh. Ninja'd.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 22, 2013)

Mastodon!


Alcohol or Ganja?


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Mastodon!
> 
> 
> Alcohol or Ganja?



Ganja.


Orange or Engl ?


----------



## will_shred (Oct 22, 2013)

Scruffy1012 said:


> Ganja.
> 
> 
> Orange or Engl ?



shit, tough choice. Probably ENGL though. 

00's era Halo or S7 (guitars)?


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

will_shred said:


> shit, tough choice. Probably ENGL though.
> 
> 00's era Halo or S7 (guitars)?



S7.

having either no arms or no legs ?


----------



## Black43 (Oct 22, 2013)

No legs fo' sure. How would I play guitar with no arms?
BC Rich or Dean (As your most hated)?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean, B.C. Rich is awesome

Ernie ball strings or D'addrio strings


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 23, 2013)

i would chose to never play guitar again.
i can still sing and play other instruments.

Mahagony Body or Basswood Body?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mahogany personally.

TS808 or TS9


----------



## abandonist (Oct 23, 2013)

This is dumb.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 23, 2013)

To each their own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

I prefer "to each."

Non-Prestige Ibanez or ESP/LTD?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 23, 2013)

Love me some LTDs.

Punk or Grunge


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 23, 2013)

both not my thing... but I'd pick punk.

floyed rose or ibanez edge?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

Neither, I'm a fixed bridge man.

TOM or Hipshot?


----------



## tmo (Oct 23, 2013)

Hipshot

Rack or Stack (head+cab+pedals / combo+pedals)?


----------



## jbab (Oct 23, 2013)

Rack, less trouble to carry around and use at home.
Tits or ass?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

Mostly ass, but I'd like to have some of both in my hands 

Every hour violent diarrhea which you can't hold in and you know 30 seconds up front it's coming up

OR

24/7 a boner. A very obvious boner.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Boner.

For playing blues, Fender Strat or Gibson LP?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 23, 2013)

Gibson Les Paul 

Fuzz or Univibe pedal


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2013)

Fuzz lyfe bro, fuzz lyfe

Tennis ball or baseball? (Literally, the ball itself, I'm not suddenly calling tennis "tennis ball")


----------



## Riffer (Oct 23, 2013)

The tennis ball

Stick shift or Automatic


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

Automatic, every day all day. I drive to relax 

2 or 4 wheels (car or bike)


----------



## sage (Oct 24, 2013)

4. Preferably 4WD also. No more motorcycles for me. 

PRS Custom 22 or Carvin CT6?


----------



## Fiction (Oct 24, 2013)

Prs Custom

Steak or Chicken?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2013)

Chicken.

Wired or wireless? (Guitar, mouse/keyboard, console controller... whatever you feel like answering)


----------



## Chuck (Oct 24, 2013)

Banish all the wires!

Sex or cake and ice cream?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 24, 2013)

Why not both?

Deathcore or deathgrind?


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 24, 2013)

why not both?
but if i had to pick one it would be deathcore.... if done right.

sennheiser or shure dynamic mics?


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 27, 2013)

No idea about mic's at all but I know people who use Shure so thats my answer.

Great guitar but always a little out of tune

or
Always in tune but HORRIFIC pickups


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmm... Tough one. But I'd probably swap out both, so I never have to deal with such question  But I'd go with the pickups, I can't stand an out of tune guitar. 

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## vilk (Oct 27, 2013)

chocolate

waterbottle or thermos?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 27, 2013)

thermos, you can keep cold drinks inside it. also soup.

a guitar made from abalone or a guitar made from fibreboard?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 27, 2013)

Abalone, everyday all day. Bite me PETA.

Hair in your soup or soup in your hair?


----------



## jbab (Oct 27, 2013)

Soup in my hair. It's a daily thing with a 6 month beard 
One year hangover or one year bad weed trip?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 27, 2013)

Never smoked weed but I'm afraid and paranoid enough without it so I'll go with hangover.

Revolutionise metal in a manner never before seen to incredible critical acclaim to be remembered for a long-ass time

OR

Be the person who takes legitimately heavy non-trendy and/or core metal into the mainstream


----------



## vilk (Oct 28, 2013)

Quit turning this into the Would You Rather game. We already have a thread for that.

I don't want metal to be mainstream. I'll take option A.


Almonds or cashews?


----------



## Black43 (Oct 28, 2013)

Almonds. Cannot stand cashews.

Terrible pups or terrible trem?


----------



## sage (Oct 28, 2013)

Terrible pickups. At least the intonation won't be screwed up. 

Drummer with suspect meter or bassist who can't help but to overplay?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to answer the two above;

1) Terrible trem. Because you can block it off. 
2) Overplaying bassist. 

Explorer or Flying V?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 28, 2013)

Flying V, I already have an Explorer

Never need to sleep again but always feel tired 

OR

Have to sleep 20 hours per day?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 28, 2013)

1) Flying V. Love mine.

2) I'd say never sleep again provided the tiredness wasn't debilitating or getting progressively worse.

Shawn Lane or Guthrie Govan?


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 28, 2013)

Guthrie Govan

having your guitar strap high or strap low?


----------



## jbab (Oct 28, 2013)

Having your strap high. It won't look cool but at least it will be playable. Greek or Roman?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd rather keep it Dutch, thank you very much  But I must say I admire the Roman empire and love the tales. 

Being a mediocre guitar player that can perform, but not top notch.

OR

Being the best guitar player in the world but never be able to play when people are listening.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 28, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I'd rather keep it Dutch, thank you very much  But I must say I admire the Roman empire and love the tales.
> 
> Being a mediocre guitar player that can perform, but not top notch.
> 
> ...



Mediocre that can preform.

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## jbab (Oct 28, 2013)

Redheads!
Black or asian?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2013)

Caucasian rather.

When having diarrhea, farting or sneezing?


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 28, 2013)

Fart.

Either pancakes or waffles?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 28, 2013)

Waffles.

Slash or Kirk?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2013)

Wahmett

Green or blue


----------



## jbab (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue. Big tits but saggy, or firm but flat-chested?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2013)

There's nothing to be firm when she's flatchested  But I'd rather see firm B cup tits than E cup tits to trip over.

Short but happy life or long and boring


----------



## jbab (Oct 29, 2013)

^ Rib cages are firm 
Short but happy
Crazy chick and great sex, or really nice girl and okay sex? (Can you tell I need a girlfriend )


----------



## Khaerruhl (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice person.

Nail through your feet, or nail through your hands?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 29, 2013)

Depends on whether it's permanent or not. I'd rather walk than play guitar for a short while. But I'd rather play guitar than walk for a longer time. 

Rich and lonely or poor and always have people around.


----------



## jbab (Oct 29, 2013)

Poor and not lonely.
Have a great paying but boring job, or have the job of your dreams with no salary and live off welfare?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 29, 2013)

I must say I'd rather have a boring job but well payed, so I can actually take care of my family. 

On women: short or long hair. In which short hair is above the shoulders and long hair is past the shoulderblades.


----------



## pullingstraws (Oct 30, 2013)

Short hair.

Nine Inch Nails' version of Hurt, or Johnny Cash's version of Hurt?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2013)

Johnny Cash. And I'm not a country dude, either. His version is just really fvcking deep. 

Pen or pencil?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 30, 2013)

Pen

Fried food vs sweet food


----------



## necronile (Oct 30, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Pen
> 
> Fried food vs sweet food



Fried...

Beer vs Whiskey


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't drink but I had whiskey ice cream once and it was delicious. Not as fond of beer flavored ice cream.

Whiskey it is.

Rings of Saturn or Infant Annihilator?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Oct 30, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I don't drink but I had whiskey ice cream once and it was delicious. Not as fond of beer flavored ice cream.
> 
> Whiskey it is.
> 
> Rings of Saturn or Infant Annihilator?



Rings of Saturn

Good food or good drink?


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good food.

Cancer or shark attack?


----------



## AndruwX (Oct 30, 2013)

Cancer pls.
Killing someone you hate with no consequences or getting shot protecting someone and be considered a hero, with physical consequences.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 30, 2013)

Not to be a kill joy but both those are kind of awful. You should never consider murder ok just because there aren't any consequences, and you shouldn't save someone to be considered a hero. . . But if I had to pick hero I guess

New guitar or new car?


----------



## icos211 (Oct 30, 2013)

If they cost the same, Guitar.

Penut Butter or nutella?


----------



## vilk (Oct 30, 2013)

peanut butter. Nutella is awesome but it's so sweet, I can't eat so much of it. I could live off peanut butter. 

black tea or green tea?


----------



## hk_golgatha (Oct 30, 2013)

Black tea, I guess? Never had it, but I'm not a big fan of green... So why not try black...

Round wounds or flat wounds?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flat so I can stitch 'em.

Edit: I'm an idiot. Wounds as in strings not wounds as in being stabbed. Round in this case.

Summer or winter?


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 30, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Flat so I can stitch 'em.
> 
> Edit: I'm an idiot. Wounds as in strings not wounds as in being stabbed. Round in this case.
> 
> Summer or winter?



Winter for sure. Winter is way more kvlt. Nah seriously though, I love winter a lot. All my favorite holidays, the air is all cold, crisp and fresh and I like to be cold and cuddle up with my girlfriend to warm up when we go to bed. That last sentence is *NOT* kvlt.


Active or passive pickups? (Probably asked already, but I can't think of anything else )


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 31, 2013)

Active as long as I don't need to modify the guitar to make it happen

If you couldn't be the guitarist in a band what would you rather be bass, drums, or vox


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 31, 2013)

Vox. I was going to say Bass but they don't get the chicks.

Reaper or GarageBand?

(edit: guys, remember it is music related)


----------



## necronile (Oct 31, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> Vox. I was going to say Bass but they don't get the chicks.
> 
> Reaper or GarageBand?
> 
> (edit: guys, remember it is music related)



Reaper,altough I tried it and didnt like it.

Cubase or Studio one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2013)

Option C: Too broke to use either one. 

Stratocaster or Telecaster?


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 31, 2013)

Telecaster if we go with the original routing on both.

Humbucker in the neck or single-coil?


----------



## The Beard (Oct 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Option C: Too broke to use either one.
> 
> Stratocaster or Telecaster?



Telecaster, you can get some pretty nasty tones out of those 

Black beards or Red beards?


----------



## jbab (Oct 31, 2013)

Red beards, just like mine 
Play the bass with or without a pick?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 31, 2013)

Playing electric guitar without a pick, I love the sound!

Coated or uncoated strings


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 31, 2013)

Uncoated
Boost or overdrive


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 31, 2013)

None, natural distortion of my amp pushes it hard enough. 

Arpeggios or tapping AAL style.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Oct 31, 2013)

Tappinggg. Love tapping. 

Djent: genre or technique? (don't kill each other  )


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 31, 2013)

Genre.

For the Floyd Rose peeps - Ball ends at the tuning machine or snipped?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't have a Floyd any more but when I did: Snip snip.

Gear: Vintage or modern


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 31, 2013)

Modern.

Boss or Line 6? (pedals only)


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 31, 2013)

Modern? I don't know, it's a good piece of gear because of what it is, not how old it is... 

Tone knob or no tone knob?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 31, 2013)

Boss and tone knob.

Sludge or doom?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 31, 2013)

wow that's a really tough one, but ultimately my heart lies with DOOM

Carvin or Marshall tube amplifiers?


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a hard one! Carvin.

Eric Johnson or Andy Timmons?


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 10, 2013)

Eric Johnson.

Fretless or fretted bass


----------



## vilk (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't play the bass, but I think fretless sounds awesome and I wish more bands used it.


Indian curry or Thai curry?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 10, 2013)

Thai

Qbase or Protools


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 12, 2013)

Cubase

Hannes or Hipshot?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

Floyd Rose.

Hex screws, slugs, or flat-head pole pieces?


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 13, 2013)

EMG's 

but, gibson style covered pups with flat-head pole pieces.

New or used?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 14, 2013)

New for the condition, used for the money 

Modulation or progression


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 14, 2013)

Modulation

Single cut or duel cut.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 14, 2013)

Single cut 

Sony or Microsoft


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 14, 2013)

Depends on the rest of the body, but single-cut has my preference most of the time.

EDIT: Ninja'd

Microsoft

Thin or fat neck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2013)

Fat. 

MXR or TC Electronic?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 14, 2013)

Based on my limited experience with both I'd have to go with TC

Coldplay or Radiohead


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard more Coldplay than I have Radiohead. (not really answering)

Black or gold hardware?


----------



## vilk (Nov 15, 2013)

well, that really depends on the rest of the guitar, doesn't it? 
I've always wanted a guitar with gold hardware. Let's give your either-or the benefit of the doubt that it matches. 


Dangerous exotic pet:
King cobra or kamodo dragon?


----------



## flexkill (Nov 15, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Dangerous exotic pet:
> King cobra or kamodo dragon?



Komodo Dragon simply because I can't acknowledge anything that shares the name with that idiot on Youtube. 


Gibson or PRS?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2013)

PRS. Still want dat 27'' 7-string Custom 22. 

Schaller or Gotoh?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 18, 2013)

Gotoh, I like Japanese craftmanship better than German. They screwed us over more than once  *this is obviously a joke, please don't take any offense by it*

Thin flat neck or thin round neck


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 18, 2013)

Thin Flat Neck

High Gain or Clean Channel for the rest of your life?


----------



## kamello (Nov 18, 2013)

damn!, thats hard, when Im playing alone (i.e.: no backing track or song) I mostly use clean, (I hate how Isolated hi-gain guitars sounds) but for writting purposes and playing in band I prefer hi-gain (duuuh, I play the djuntz and the br00tz) 

I guess I'll go with High-Gain....I can still use the Volume knob  


5150 or Dual Rec?


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 18, 2013)

5150 me thinks.

Have to play 6 string guitar for the rest of your life or you can play any range Bass?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 19, 2013)

6 string. No one said anything about tuning. 

Abasi or Thordendal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2013)

Thordenal. More chugga to my liking. 

Mesa Mark 4 or Mark 5?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 19, 2013)

Dunno, never played them  But I'd say Mark 5 since I've seen a tutorial on them and I actually liked them.

Vintage or double locking trem?


----------



## Guthrielicious (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmm.. Double locking i would say.

Ibanez or Mayones?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 20, 2013)

Mayones, all the way!

Orange or Marshall?


----------



## liamh (Nov 20, 2013)

Marshall
Stout or pale ale?


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 20, 2013)

Pale Ale

I'm less partial to darker beers, not to say I dislike them but to each their own 

Newcastle or Guinness?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 20, 2013)

6uiness. I don't know why but I love me some stouts. Long hair or long beard?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2013)

Long hair. 

24.75'' or 25.5'' 6-string?


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 20, 2013)

25.5" 

Ive always been a fender fanboy 

Standard or drop tuning?


----------



## kamello (Nov 20, 2013)

Drop, although I love experimenting with Opens and Standart (wich feels like experimentation to me  ) 


Tele or Strat?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 21, 2013)

Tele every day all day. 

SG or Les Paul


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 21, 2013)

SG

Honestly I've never owned a Gibby guitar but I remember playing a cherry deluxe SG at my local guitar store and it was literally one of the nicest guitars I've ever played.

Thin or thick neck?


----------



## hk_golgatha (Nov 21, 2013)

Thin for sure. Love me a Soloist neck.

Trem or hardtail?


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 21, 2013)

Trem - Its what makes Strats sound so alive.

Print or eBooks?


----------



## kamello (Nov 21, 2013)

prints, atleast when I need to study and use e-Books i get too easily distracted, also, 
having a book is nice in the same way of having a physical copy of an album 


Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2013)

McDonalds... Until BK Brings back the A1 Steakhouse XT. 

Line 6 Spider or Roland Cube?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> McDonalds... Until BK Brings back the A1 Steakhouse XT.
> 
> Line 6 Spider or Roland Cube?



Spider... Valve 

Fender Jazzmaster or Fender Jaguar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 22, 2013)

Jaguar

De Niro or Pacino


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 22, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Jaguar
> 
> De Niro or Pacino



Pacino.


TV Shows or Movies?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 22, 2013)

Do youtube series count?

Set neck or bolt neck?


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes they do count.

Bolt Neck.

Inline or 3x3 style headstock?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 22, 2013)

3x3 or 3x4/4x3 for sevens 

Subway or Quiznos


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 22, 2013)

Never had something from either one. 

Pokémon Red or Blue?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)

Ruby.

Samsung or HTC?


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ruby.
> 
> Samsung or HTC?




Having always one or the other. I love both of them but samsung has less crapware to clog things up with when you get the phone.

SO Samsung



Coffee or Tea?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tea. If I drink something that's gonna make me thirstier than before I drink it, it damn well better be alcohol. 

Verevolves or wampires?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 23, 2013)

Tea more benefits for your body

*EDIT* Werewolves I would love to shift to "The Wolf Is Loose"

Steak rare, medium rare, or well done


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 23, 2013)

Medium rare for juicy baked goodness all in one.

Too fat or too skinny?


----------



## vilk (Nov 26, 2013)

Too skinny. We're talking about girls, right? I see about a hundred breastless skeleton women a week that are totally hot. But the occasion that I see a fat girl that gets me going is quite rare... not that it doesn't happen. 

So I hear you that and I raise you this: Too tall or too short?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2013)

Too tall. I actually have a preference for taller guys. 

Big Mac or McRib?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 26, 2013)

MC'RIB!!!!! Sorry... I just had to let that out. I love those ............s. 

Give you up.
Let you down. 
Run around and desert 

Or

Make you cry. 
Say goodbye.
Tell a lie and hurt you.


----------



## necronile (Nov 26, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> MC'RIB!!!!! Sorry... I just had to let that out. I love those ............s.
> 
> Give you up.
> Let you down.
> ...



Give you up.
Let you down. 
Run around and desert 

I like big butts

or 

cant touch this


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 26, 2013)

Big butts definitely.

High output pups with less gain

Or

Less output pups with tons of gain.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 26, 2013)

Less output with tons of gain, it saturates the sound better than a high output one. 

Devin Townsend or Opeth?


----------



## kamello (Nov 26, 2013)

Opeth was one of the first heavy, like really heavy bands I listened back then (I was just into Metallica and SOAD before getting into Opeth) so they have a special place in my heart 

but, I discovered Mr Townsend Music this year and he quickly became one of my favourite musicians, Terria is just enough to justify that  so I'll have to go with Devin



Super Mario World or Donkey Kong?


----------



## chassless (Nov 26, 2013)

Super Mario World has had a more special place in my childhood than Donkey Kong.

Oranges or Apples ?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 26, 2013)

YOU CAN'T COMPARE APPLES AND ORANGES!

...just kidding

Oranges.

Video game music: Old school or new school?


----------



## guitareben (Nov 26, 2013)

Really tough, but the first game music I was ever REALLY into was the music on Eldar Scrolls: Morrowind, which is (as are the sequels) AMAZING, and one of my favourite pieces of music ever. And of course, I was just a little bit to young to play Zelda when it was around ^^, and so I passed that by

I also loved the music on Halo (2), Minecraft, Portal (lol), and stuff ( don't play many games.


Dubstep or Trap?


----------



## chassless (Nov 26, 2013)

eh ... Dubstep but that's not saying much ...

Striking or Grappling ?


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 26, 2013)

Grappling

Spit or swallow?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 26, 2013)

Well...I swallow food and drinks...mostly just spit when I'm brushing my teeth so I guess generally speaking I'd say swallow but in regards to fellatio I'd be non applicable.

Pomegranate Tiger or Intervals?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't much from either so can't say
Maserati or Ferrari


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 26, 2013)

Ferrari, but only because of the older models like the Dino and the F40. The new stuff might go great but doesn't look good doing it.

Coal Chamber or Orgy?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 26, 2013)

Orgy? BTW where is your signature quoted from?\

Would you like an amp that went to 11 or an amp that was louder at 10?


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 26, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Orgy? BTW where is your signature quoted from?\
> 
> Would you like an amp that went to 11 or an amp that was louder at 10?


 
It's a quote from Noel Gallagher about his brother Liam, and it just describes him to a tee.

Isn't every amp louder at 10? Having said that I would love my dials to go to 11 as i would snigger to myself every time I changed a dial.


Eminem or Dre?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 26, 2013)

bteband said:


> It's a quote from Noel Gallagher about his brother Liam, and it just describes him to a tee.
> 
> Isn't every amp louder at 10? Having said that I would love my dials to go to 11 as i would snigger to myself every time I changed a dial.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I always that was funny to read whenever I see your posts. 

The question should more be Dre or Rick Rubin. Since Dre is more of a producer now and Em is a Rapper. But I'd go with Dre

Cannibal Corpse or Morbid Angel


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 27, 2013)

Morbid Angel. Never really liked Cannibal Corpse for one reason or another.

Flat or round radius?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 27, 2013)

Flat 
Mortal Kombat or Street fighter


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 29, 2013)

Street fighter, love them ultras 

Toast or cereal?


----------



## chassless (Nov 29, 2013)

Cereals, bread bores me, and cereals are just so rich. i just love oats with frosted corn flakes and top it all with any combination of the following : yogurt/milk/honey/fruits (dried or not)/almonds/whatever. i've got a sweeth tooth 

hmmm let's see ...

Robocop or Terminator ?

( http://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...-terminator-snes-screenshot-title-screens.gif )


----------



## necronile (Nov 29, 2013)

chassless said:


> Cereals, bread bores me, and cereals are just so rich. i just love oats with frosted corn flakes and top it all with any combination of the following : yogurt/milk/honey/fruits (dried or not)/almonds/whatever. i've got a sweeth tooth
> 
> hmmm let's see ...
> 
> ...



Terminator

Banjo or balalaika ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 29, 2013)

Banjo

B or C tuning?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2013)

C. Somtimes B, but mostly C, and I before E, and sometimes Y. 

42mm or 43mm nut?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> C. Somtimes B, but mostly C, and I before E, and sometimes Y.
> 
> 42mm or 43mm nut?



Wow. Much C. So B. Such E. Many Y. Wow.

43 mm, feels a bit better than 42, for some reason. 

Maple or ebony?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 29, 2013)

Ebony without a doubt.

old school death metal or modern death metal?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 29, 2013)

Ehhhh it's hard to prefer one over the other, but if I had to choose, modern. They both have their merits though. 

comedy or drama?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 29, 2013)

Comedy 

House Stark(what's left) or House Lannister or Dani's Dragons scorching everything in sight.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 29, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Comedy
> 
> House Stark(what's left) or House Lannister or Dani's Dragons scorching everything in sight.



Stark!

Kotzen or Bettencourt


----------



## fwd0120 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kotzen. Toby Spiderman or new Spiderman?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 29, 2013)

Toby Spiderman

Sweet potato pie, Apple pie, or Pumkin pie


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Nov 30, 2013)

Pumpkin pie.

China or splash cymbal?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 30, 2013)

China, gotta love how much heavier they make a lot of drum beats sound, at least to my ears.

So say you've got a guitar riff you need to get recorded, but both of your arms are broken, and your only choice of people to do it is either Meegs Rascon from Coal Chamber, or Jessie Ketive of Emmure. 

So, Meegs or Jessie?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

IDK who they are but Meegs(Coal Chamber is a better name)

Get spin kicked in a mosh pit or get drop kicked by Miguel


----------



## chassless (Nov 30, 2013)

drop kicked ... as long as there's no table or catwalk behind me  a spinning hit to the head is more prone to cause a knockout/concussion i think

this website : Cyanide & Happiness #3385 - Explosm.net

or 

this website : The Best Page In The Universe.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2013)

Maddox. Used to love that website!


Have my ViK 9 string 29.25-24.75 multiscale, or a beater 7 string as your only guitar forever?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 30, 2013)

beater 7 string.







Listen to one album that you enjoy (can't be highly regarded) or listen to a large amount of shit music you don't like (But you could potentially love it in the future).


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 30, 2013)

If I had gotten the previous question I would have possibly made it into a legal agreement for me to acquire your nine string.  One of the sexiest guitars I know of.

/\
Probably shit music as I could like it in the future and have more possibilities instead of just growing tired of that one album (we're talking about which one to listen to exclusively forever right?)


----------



## Fiction (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'd make the same decision as well.. Only thought of it because I have to listen to the radio at work 12 hours a day which only plays like 6 songs on repeat a day, and I've gone from hating them to knowing all the lyrics 

What's your question?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 30, 2013)

When writing music:

Writing it down or recording quick demos for reference?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 30, 2013)

Not doing anything and forgetting it, then wishing I had written it down. But never actually do.

To tight or too floppy strings


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

To tight, floppy strings and me just don't work I play with high action 

Locking tuners or locking nut and trem


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 30, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Yeah, I think I'd make the same decision as well.. Only thought of it because I have to listen to the radio at work 12 hours a day which only plays like 6 songs on repeat a day, and I've gone from hating them to knowing all the lyrics
> 
> What's your question?


I have the same thing at work so I feel your pain.




joshuavsoapkid said:


> To tight, floppy strings and me just don't work I play with high action
> 
> Locking tuners or locking nut and trem


Locking tuners. I'm not a huge fan of Floyd or his cousins.

Neck through or bolt-on?


----------



## chassless (Dec 1, 2013)

never actually played a true neck through, but i prefer set necks to bolt on, so i'll vote for neck through with prejudice 

Tyrannosaurus Rex or a pack of Velociraptors ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Tyrannosaurus Rex I'd have a fighting chance.

Fatality or Ulllllltttrraaaaa Combo!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 1, 2013)

C-C-C-C-COMBOBREAKER!!!!

Cinder or Sabrewulf?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Sabrewolf

Chief Thunder or Jago


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd go for Sabrewulf 

No, but really, I'd go for Chief Thunder.

NES or SNES?


----------



## Khaerruhl (Dec 1, 2013)

SNES I believe.

Markiplier or PewDiePie?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Neither both are kind of annoying 

SSoHPKC or Kootra


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 1, 2013)

SSoHPKC!

UberHaxorNova or Sp00nerism?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Sp00nergasm 

LevelCap or Xfactor


----------



## JTL (Dec 2, 2013)

ass or titties?


----------



## vilk (Dec 3, 2013)

titties

lips or legs?


----------



## Pezshreds (Dec 3, 2013)

Both! (also agree on boobs haha)
Pepsi max or Coke Zero


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Coke Zero 

cereal, oatmeal, or whatever else you eat for breakfast?


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 3, 2013)

Three eggs.

Picks that never get lost or frets that never wear down?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Frets that never wear down

Ebay or Guitar Center?


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 4, 2013)

being in germany i have to say ebay.

Mesa or marshall?


----------



## LarksTongue (Dec 4, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> being in germany i have to say ebay.
> 
> Mesa or marshall?



As a bassist who began playing because of Cliff Burton, I like Mesa. I haven't played much on Marshall equipment as well.

Yes or King Crimson


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes 

Alice Cooper or Arthur Brown?


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 4, 2013)

Alice Cooper.

High end manufacturer or Custom Guitar? (e.g. BFR or Vik)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm... I'd go with the manufacturer for the consistent quality and the reduced waitlist.

White with black binding or black with white binding?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 4, 2013)

White with Black...

But really, binding or no binding?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Binding all the way.

abalone or prs style natural binding?


----------



## chassless (Dec 4, 2013)

natural binding of course, god ! abalone binding ? 

this




or that


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Top  it's furry :lmao:

Walking on glass bare foot or walking over nails barefoot?


----------



## flexkill (Dec 4, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Walking on glass bare foot or walking over nails barefoot?


Most def nails....that can be done unscathed. Glass....FVCK THAT!


Soundgarden or AIC....Ohhhh a tough one!


----------



## necronile (Dec 4, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Most def nails....that can be done unscathed. Glass....FVCK THAT!
> 
> 
> Soundgarden or AIC....Ohhhh a tough one!



AIC!!!!!!!!!

Tyr or Amon Amarth?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Amon Amarth

Metallica or Megadeth?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 4, 2013)

Metallica.

Iced Tea or Hot Tea.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Depends Sick:Hot Happy:Iced

C4 or Frag grenade?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2013)

Lemon iced tea. Only way I can bear it. 

EDIT:  

C4.

Dean or BC Rich?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

BC Rich by far 

EBMM Stallion or that Ebay BC Rich Monstrosity?


----------



## chassless (Dec 5, 2013)

^ that won't work, you're gonna need to link us to those, google isn't giving me anything


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 5, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ that won't work, you're gonna need to link us to those, google isn't giving me anything


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-bc-rich-mockingbird-strandberg-hardware.html


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 6, 2013)

The EBMM Majesty, I actually like the body shape. 

All your nails getting torn out, or an hour in the bedroom with a naked, horny Snooky?


----------



## necronile (Dec 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> The EBMM Majesty, I actually like the body shape.
> 
> All your nails getting torn out, or an hour in the bedroom with a naked, horny Snooky?



Do I get a condom?

Sweden or Finland(metal bands)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 6, 2013)

necronile said:


> Do I get a condom?


 Swedish because King Diamond

Blondes or Brunettes or Red Heads


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 6, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Swedish because King Diamond
> 
> Blondes or Brunettes or Red Heads



Redheads, by far. 

Skinny or chubby?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Redheads, by far.
> 
> Skinny or chubby?


That's a tough one I'd say slightly chubby

For our Gay SSo'rs same question but which do you prefer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2013)

Chubby. Better for... reasons. 

Cherry or Vanilla Coke?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Chubby. Better for... reasons.
> 
> Cherry or Vanilla Coke?


Vanilla Coke

Sprite or 7up?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 7, 2013)

Sprite, not really sure why 

Cats or dogs?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 7, 2013)

Much doge

Violin or cello?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

Cello

Piano or Pipe Organ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2013)

Baritone pipe organ with fanned tubes and slanted BKP keys. 

Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5?
...I'm serious I need a new phone like right now. My Galaxy S3 is falling apart.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Baritone pipe organ with fanned tubes and slanted BKP keys.
> .


 iphone 5 

ipad or Windows tablet?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 7, 2013)

iPad, because everything concerning tablets that Microsoft touches instantly crashes.

Chorus or phaser?


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 7, 2013)

Phaser every time. I dream of getting a TB303 style effect out of my guitar.

Black metal or death metal?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 7, 2013)

Death metal.

Doom or black?


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 7, 2013)

Doom, black metal just doesn't do it for me.

Peanut butter or Jelly?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

Peanut butter, jelly doesn't even touch my sandwiches. Only apple butter or preserves.

Roast Beef or pulled pork?


----------



## hk_golgatha (Dec 7, 2013)

Pulled pork.

Really hot or freezing temperatures?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

Freezing cold 

SSO or MG


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 7, 2013)

Is that even a question?
SSO

Piercings or tattoos?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 7, 2013)

None, I don't like bodymods.

Jeff Loomis or Chris Broderick?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

That's tough jeff Loomis

Jimi Hendrix or Jimmy Page?


----------



## vilk (Dec 8, 2013)

jimmy page. Honestly, I think Jimi has better solos, less noodly and more meaningful--but Jimmy wrote some incredible riffs. Riffs that shaped the music of now. 


In the same vein

Steve Howe or Alex Lifeson?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 8, 2013)

Steve Howe the dudes chordal progressions are insane

Allan Holdsworth or Guthrie Goven?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)

They both can be tasteful or insane, but I'll pick Guthrie because he's just an interesting character. 

3-rounder. 
Dino Cazares, James Hetfield, or Jon Schaffer?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 8, 2013)

James Hetfield rhythum are of DOOM!

Best Wah sound: Jerry Cantrell, Slash, Kirk Wahmet, Jimi Hendrix, or Kim Thayll


----------



## Fiction (Dec 8, 2013)

Jerry Cantrell for sure



Stains/Natural or Solid Paint?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 8, 2013)

Stains!






Satin or Natural?


----------



## chassless (Dec 9, 2013)

is trans-satin an option ? 

satin or natural Neck ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

Satin.

Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, Street Fighter, Capcom Vs., King of Fighters, or SNK?


----------



## chassless (Dec 9, 2013)

what, you've got a problem with Namco games ? 
just for its inherent hyperactive craziness i'm going for the Capcom vs. series !

and while we're at it,

Tekken or Soul Calibur ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

Tekken, my first PS1 game.

Wolverine or Captain America?


----------



## vilk (Dec 9, 2013)

Wolverine. Are there honestly people who _don't_ think Captain America is just the most stupid boring comic character ever? 


Black ink on white notepad or blue ink on legal pad?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Wolverine. Are there honestly people who _don't_ think Captain America is just the most stupid boring comic character ever?


At least h's not Aquman, Black on White.

Hardwood floors or Carpet?


----------



## chassless (Dec 10, 2013)

hardwood floors ! cozy and rustic, can also be covered with a carpet, much less boring than floor tiles

from your bedroom : window or balcony ?


----------



## necronile (Dec 10, 2013)

chassless said:


> hardwood floors ! cozy and rustic, can also be covered with a carpet, much less boring than floor tiles
> 
> from your bedroom : window or balcony ?



Window,not a fan of heights.

Sweeping or string skiping?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Both

Legato or Staccato?


----------



## hk_golgatha (Dec 10, 2013)

Probably both. I'm a big fan of the fluidity of legato and have used it for much longer as a left handed guy who plays righty guitars, but staccato has become huge in my lead playing as I've delved more into jazz. Too hard to choose...

Chorus or phaser?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Chrous love that watery sound

Drop or standard tuning.


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn that's a hard question! 
Standard

iOS or Android?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 11, 2013)

iOS (and this one was already asked a few pages back - Ha).

Loomis with Nevermore or Loomis Solo?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> iOS (and this one was already asked a few pages back - Ha).
> 
> Loomis with Nevermore or Loomis Solo?


Loomis solo

Chris Broderick in Nevermore or Megadeth?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2013)

Megadeth, since he was just a live player with Nevermore.

Broderick's Ibby or Jackson?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

Ibbey love the reverse headstock more why'd he switch?

Shaken or Stirred?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 11, 2013)

Shaken.

Bond: Connery or Moore


----------



## hk_golgatha (Dec 11, 2013)

Jackson. Always love me a Jackson.

Real amps or axe fx?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> why'd he switch?



Supposedly was given more freedom with specs and was paid better I guess.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

Connery

Real Amps 

Long hair or Short?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 11, 2013)

Long, although I'm somewhere in between right now.

You can only have one guitar for the rest of your life:

6 string or 8 string?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Long, although I'm somewhere in between right now.
> 
> You can only have one guitar for the rest of your life:
> 
> 6 string or 8 string?


8 strings, a 6,7,8 and in one.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 11, 2013)

Coke

Turkey or Chicken?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

Chicken 

Fish, beef, pork, or tofu/whatever the hell vegans use to make fake meat.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 11, 2013)

Fish! 

Lobster or Steak?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

Lobster

Pepperoni or Sausage?


----------



## chassless (Dec 12, 2013)

Sausage ! why have little slices when you can have the whole thing ?

would you rather be stuck with thinking too much or thinking too little ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

chassless said:


> Sausage ! why have little slices when you can have the whole thing ?
> 
> would you rather be stuck with thinking too much or thinking too little ?


Thinking too much, I do that already as it is 

Pizza: Thin crisp crust or Thick Chicago style crust?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 12, 2013)

Chicago. 

Steve Vai or Joe Satriani?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

Steve Vai

EVH or George Lynch?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2013)

EVH by a mile. 

Sarah Longfield or The Commander in Chief?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

The commander in Chief that Spanish/electric duet was awesome but Sarah Longfield isn't far off.

Joan Jett, Lita Ford, or Doro Pesch?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2013)

Doro.

Pen or Pencil?


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 13, 2013)

Pencil.

Bicycle or car ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

Car

ATV or Motorcycle?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mototcycle.

Bloody Mary or Gatorade (for a hangover)


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess gatorade hydration, yo. But I don't really get bad hangovers anyway. 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 14, 2013)

None, I can't stand those tastes.

Monster Energy or Mountain Dew?


----------



## chassless (Dec 14, 2013)

funny, same answer as yours YJGB.

honey or jam ?


----------



## kamello (Dec 14, 2013)

last minute gig, your amp broke, and you can choose between one of these magnificent options

Marshall MG
Ibanez Toneblaster
Fender Frontman
Laney LV


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

kamello said:


> last minute gig, your amp broke, and you can choose between one of these magnificent options
> 
> Marshall MG
> Ibanez Toneblaster
> ...


Marshal MGFX15 Played my first gigs with it never breaks down, still use it for late night practice  that thing.

Slide or Ebow?


----------



## Djentliman (Dec 18, 2013)

I've only had experience with one of them so I guess slide because i can do free bird. lol

Daemoness or Mayones? (If you were choosing a signature or something)


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 18, 2013)

Mayones!

Living life with a conjoined twin or having AIDS?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 18, 2013)

AIDS..........I like my privacy. 

Herpes or Hypertrichosis (Werewolf Syndrome)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 19, 2013)

If it'd only been during full moon I'd be tempted to go with Hypertrichosis. But Herpes is something you can get rid of, so Herpes 

Heaven or Nirvana?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 19, 2013)

YJGB said:


> If it'd only been during full moon I'd be tempted to go with Hypertrichosis. But Herpes is something you can get rid of, so Herpes
> 
> Heaven or Nirvana?


It'll come back every once in a while 

Neither I'd rather be a ghost travelling the universe, people will write of my after life and call me the Space Ghost.

Which apocalypse: Fallout(The video game series) Zombies(28 Weeks Later) or The Terminator(Fighting robots with John Connor)


----------



## chassless (Dec 20, 2013)

Fallout ! because you can only trust yourself and your real enemies are everybody else who can think for themselves !

which fantasy world would you rather be a protagonist in : 

Tolkien's Middle-Earth (the eastern continent)






or 

Martin's Westeros ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 20, 2013)

Middle earth.

Rivendell or Gondor?


----------



## chassless (Dec 20, 2013)

Gondor! not those fancy pantsy elves who love the smell of their own farts. true men who have it tough in glorious Gondor !

Pepsi or Coke ?

just kidding.

Orcs or Goblins ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 20, 2013)

Uruk maddafakking Hai

Dwarfs or humans?


----------



## chassless (Dec 20, 2013)

Humans. i've always had a soft spot for the underdogs.

the Imperium (Imperium of Man - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more) or Chaos (Chaos - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more) ?


----------



## AndruwX (Dec 20, 2013)

Imperium up in this shite.
Chuck Schuldiner soloing or Jeff Waters soloing?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeff Waters

Joe Satriani's trem screams or Steve Vai's?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 21, 2013)

Vai.

Dark or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 21, 2013)

Milk Chocolate 

Milk or Water in your Oatmeal?


----------



## flexkill (Dec 21, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Milk or Water in your Oatmeal?



Milk

Shit on my dick or blood on my knife? You choose.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 21, 2013)

Blood on your knife 

Papercuts inbetween all your fingers or being tasered in the genitals?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 21, 2013)

Both... at the same time. Wimps.

Rectifier or Mark?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 21, 2013)

Mark 

JCM 800 or JVM 410


----------



## flexkill (Dec 21, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Mark
> 
> JCM 800 or JVM 410



JCM 800 if it's a 2203....if not than the JVM.

Fruity Pebbles or Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 21, 2013)

Cocoa Pebles

MMA or Boxing?


----------



## chassless (Dec 21, 2013)

MMA without the man love : Boxing.

New Schwabia or Bristol Island ? 
(do your researches.)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 22, 2013)

Too lazy. Both.

Necrosis in your genitals or in your hands (making you to be unable to play any instrument)


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Too lazy. Both.
> 
> Necrosis in your genitals or in your hands (making you to be unable to play any instrument)



My hands - I love playing guitar but I love playing with my wife more. 

Rust In Peace or Countdown To Extinction?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 23, 2013)

Rust in Peace 

Raining Blood or Seasons in the Abyss?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Rust in Peace
> 
> Raining Blood or Seasons in the Abyss?



Raining Blood (personal preference, both are good)

25 mid-ish ranged guitars ($200-400) of your choice for free or one single guitar of your choice (any guitar in existence) for free?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

loqtrall said:


> Raining Blood (personal preference, both are good)
> 
> 25 mid-ish ranged guitars ($200-400) of your choice for free or one single guitar of your choice (any guitar in existence) for free?



Single guitar - And, I'm taking Jame Hetfield's Iron Cross. 

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Single guitar - And, I'm taking Jame Hetfield's Iron Cross.
> 
> Tea or Coffee?



Coffee. Black. 

You are trapped in a solitary confinement cell with a cd player and a choice of one of these two cds.....Justin Bieber's "My World 2.0" and One Directions' "Up All Night." Which do you choose?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

One Direction - I actually don't mind them, really. Harry forever!

Christoper Walken or John Malkovich?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 23, 2013)

Chris, this game needs more cowbell.

Cowbell or China?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

Terry Bozzio and I support more China. 







Ozzy or Sabbath?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Terry Bozzio and I support more China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabbath and Holy drum kit Batman 

The Bruce dickinson or Rob Halford?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

*The* Bruce Dickinson.

Metallica's St. Anger or Megadeth's Risk?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

Risk, no St. Anger!

Forced to sleep on a bed of sharp nails for the rest of your life or enduring 10,000 black belt-force kicks to the testicles randomly over the course of 3 weeks?


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nails. 

Bruce Campbell or Peter Weller?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2013)

Bruce.

Books: Game of Thrones or LOTR?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Bruce.
> 
> Books: Game of Thrones or LOTR?



LOTR all the way!

Having to fight on the front lines in World War II or the Vietnam War?


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 23, 2013)

LOTR.

Lovitz or Hartman?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> LOTR.
> 
> Lovitz or Hartman?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 23, 2013)

Lovitz and WWII

Will Farrell or Seth Rogan?


----------



## chassless (Dec 24, 2013)

Will Ferrell.

Spiderman (2002) or Spiderman (2012) ? (single movie, not series)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Spider Man 2002

Friday the 13th or Nightmare n Elm St.?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn.... That's a hard one. I'll give it to Elm Street because I like more of them over the course of the the whole series.

Stung to death by wasps or slowly crushed to death between a boat and dock?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 24, 2013)

Hmm... I'd pick a long and happy life with no misfortune.

League of Legends or World of Warcraft?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

WoW

The Elder Scrolls series or The Fallout series?


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fallout.

S. Spielberg or Ridley Scott?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 24, 2013)

WoW, much TES

Ninja'd: Spielberg because I don't know the other one.

Deathgrind or blackened death?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> WoW, much TES
> 
> Ninja'd: Spielberg because I don't know the other one.
> 
> Deathgrind or blackened death?


Blackened Death. Ridley Scott Directed Aliens Btw I see what you did there The Spanish inquisition and then Unexpected as your sig 
The Thing or Aliens(The original)


----------



## Khaerruhl (Mar 14, 2014)

The Thing, as I haven't seen that one.

Single malt or Blended whiskey?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2014)

Neither. Don't drink. 

Logitech or Corsair?


----------



## chassless (Mar 17, 2014)

... Intel ?

Buakaw or Petrosyan ? (you might need to do a youtube search including both those names )


----------



## AndruwX (Mar 17, 2014)

chassless said:


> ... Intel ?
> 
> Buakaw or Petrosyan ? (you might need to do a youtube search including both those names )



Petrosyan reminds me to a hole inside your skull where's there's a nerve with the same name, so, that one.

C Standard or Drop G#?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 17, 2014)

Drop G#, heavy as ....

Thin or thick plectra?


----------



## kamello (Mar 17, 2014)

anything between 0.7 and 3.5  


Tele, Strat or Les Paul?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2014)

All 3.




Strats currently. 

Soloist or RG?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 17, 2014)

Both

Explorer or ESP's version


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2014)

Both.







EL34, 6L6, or KT77?


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 18, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the difference between tubes.  my 6505 has 6l6s so... those?

6, 7, or 8 strings?


----------



## glpg80 (Mar 18, 2014)

7 for guitar.

Lindsey Lohan or Rosie o Donnell?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh god none

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## exarchangel (Mar 18, 2014)

family guy

satin or gloss necks?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 18, 2014)

Both

Curly fries or shoe string?

Also Spanish Inquisition, that Mr.Mime avatar is creepy as fvck


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 18, 2014)

Sexy, isn't it? 

Curly fries, fvcking love those.

Ketchup or mayonaise?


----------



## chassless (Mar 18, 2014)

i really don't know. i really hate both. i really love mustard. but i'm gonna say ketchup because i hate it less 

oh and too many "both" and cheating, guys! make up your minds!

4chan or Reddit ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 18, 2014)

4chan by far. Way more repulsive and funny.

Yahoo or Bing?


----------



## DredFul (Mar 18, 2014)

Google.

Macarony or noodles?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2014)

Noodles. Although macaroni is good for a qucik, cheap meal. 

Green or sweet tea?


----------



## chassless (Mar 18, 2014)

i know green is generally better, but i love sweet tea. i love all things sweet.

Honey or Maple Syrup on pancakes/crèpes ?





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> 4chan by far. Way more repulsive and funny.



that guy gets it


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 19, 2014)

Maple syrup by a long shot!



+1 for the 4chan comment also, good job /b/rother!




Eat nothing but cereal for a week 
or
eat nothing but ramen for a week


----------



## Khaerruhl (Jul 7, 2014)

Ramen as in instant-noodles, or the actual noodle soup? If noodle soup, them ramen. VARIETY. OH YEAH.

Lose your eyesight, or your hearing?


----------



## Asrial (Jul 7, 2014)

Stevie Wonder-mode, yes sir! (blind but can hear)

XBone or PS4?


----------



## Khaerruhl (Jul 13, 2014)

Tough call, but XBone. Killer Instinct looks so awesome!

Japanese or Chinese?


----------



## chassless (Jul 13, 2014)

what are we talking about here, food? as much as i love sushi and teryaki and the likes, i go for chinese because i just love those great big tables of varied dishes.
concerning culture/arts, i would choose japanese because i love their sense of austerity and how it reflects in their history and art. (judging by what i know from manga and the internet... i'm not a specialist)

Italy or Greece?


----------



## DredFul (Jul 13, 2014)

Greece. Haven't visited either but I really dig the food and the culture/history.

The colour red or the colour white?


----------



## kamello (Jul 13, 2014)

blue!, if not, then white 

Steel or Nylon?


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jul 14, 2014)

kamello said:


> blue!, if not, then white
> 
> Steel or Nylon?



For acoustic, nylon. For electric, steel.

Multiscale or standard?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 14, 2014)

Standard.

Normal or reversed headstock?


----------



## asher (Jul 14, 2014)

Reversed.

Vintage or modern trem?


----------



## Asrial (Jul 14, 2014)

I really really dislike trems, but... I guess modern.

Who'd you rather have a guest solo done by? Kirk Hammett or Zakk Wylde?


----------



## Kullerbytta (Jul 15, 2014)

Zakk Wylde.

Where would you rather move if you had to choose:
New Zeeland
Japan


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 15, 2014)

Kullerbytta said:


> Zakk Wylde.
> 
> Where would you rather move if you had to choose:
> New Zeeland
> Japan



Let's say Japan because I know almost nothing about New Zealand 

Large cat or small dog?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 15, 2014)

As in an ocelot? .... yeah!

Life without toilet paper or life without cutlery?


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 15, 2014)

Life without cutlery. I could eat EVERYTHING with my fingers without social stigma 

Life of meaning or life of duty?


----------



## chassless (Jul 15, 2014)

that's a tough question. as a life of duty could be a life of meaning, and that's an entirely subjective subject that relies on individual cases... regardless, i find meaning in duty.

+1 on the cutlery. i could eat with my hands everyday until the end of my life, but i could not spend one day without toilet paper.

Life without clothes or Life without meat? (completely unrelated. i know...)


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2014)

Life without meat. I get cold way too easily.

Lose your taste or lose your smell?


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 15, 2014)

After careful deliberation (2 minutes) ... goodbye taste. And I fvcking love food. But just thinking that I'd never smell Tommy Girl or Chanel no. 5 on a woman, never smell rain or bacon being fried was too much to bear. New guitar smell, new book smell and old book smell wub are also way up there.

Would you rather live a hundred years without any aging after say 30, or 50 years but get 36 hours each day?


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2014)

100 years. Maintaining your faculties and condition at 30 gets you a lot more utility than the extra 12 hours a day, I think.

Telekinesis or telepathy?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 15, 2014)

Telekinesis; no one should ever really know what people think of them....even people who completely love you will get irked at you and want you burned alive a couple times a week. 

If you could DL into your brain (Matrix style) either the ability to make enormous sums of money playing the stock market and never be wrong or be a complete guitar virtuoso but be broke, which?


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2014)

Absolutely the money. Save incredible bank, stop working ever again, put free time into guitar. Even if I never hit "virtuoso" I'd still make huge progress... eventually 

Coffee or tea (or me)?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 15, 2014)

You dude. 

Or tea...caffeine is horrible for me; coffee burns me down fast...3-4 cups 3 times a week and I'm completely addicted and it's a bitch to get off of. 

Invisibility or flight?


----------



## Noxon (Jul 15, 2014)

Invisibility. I would do horrible, horrible things 

Vape or smoke?


----------



## chassless (Jul 16, 2014)

smoke. you either do it right, or you don't. and i don't even smoke. (barely. (well last month i started casually smoking. (like once a week. (including all the rest that amounts to about a couple of cigarette packs in my entire life.))))

the harsh truth or the comfortable illusion?


----------



## Kullerbytta (Jul 16, 2014)

Harsh truth. 

Willem Dafoe or Mephisto from Diablo II reading you goodnight-stories (alt. narrates your life)


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 16, 2014)

Willem Dafoe in character as FBI SA Paul Smecker.

10 slaps now or 5 slaps at random from here to eternity?


----------



## asher (Jul 16, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> Willem Dafoe in character as FBI SA Paul Smecker.
> 
> 10 slaps now or 5 slaps at random from here to eternity?



10 now no question.

Better narrator: Morgan Freeman or Liam Neeson?


----------



## chassless (Jul 16, 2014)

Morgan Freeman is friendly and charming, but a bit boring at times. Liam Neeson has that characteristic silent virility which I prefer, so him.

neck tie or bow tie?


----------



## asher (Jul 16, 2014)

Neck tie. I look like a total dork in a bow tie.

Belt or suspenders?


----------



## chassless (Jul 16, 2014)

suspenders! i look like a total dork with suspenders (and a bow tie.) 

top hat or beret?


----------



## Kullerbytta (Jul 16, 2014)

I have to do it again.

Top hat. All the way. Always. 
No cell phone... Or no TV?


----------



## asher (Jul 16, 2014)

No TV, no contest.

No cell phone or no PC?


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 16, 2014)

No cell phone. PC's mobile enough and if I really need to talk I can Skype people.

Jack of all trades or master of one?


----------



## chassless (Jul 16, 2014)

jack of all trades? i'm in this situation in my life where i admire people who have accomplished in many different fields of things and i strive to be like them, by expanding my hobbies and activites without the thought of trying to be the absolute best at either.

fake blondes or fake redheads?


----------



## DredFul (Jul 16, 2014)

Fake redheads. I think dyed red hair looks absolutely gorgeous.

Shy girls or confident girls?


----------



## chassless (Jul 17, 2014)

All my life i would have said shy girls because i used to think introversion is a sign of a rich personality. But my recent experiences with girls made me change my mind as i feel i would like a woman who knows what she wants, so confident it is. (incidentally, the girl i'm daing now is confident... and a dyed redhead )

Answer quick in a word or two, or explain your answer in a small paragraph?


----------



## DredFul (Jul 17, 2014)

chassless said:


> All my life i would have said shy girls because i used to think introversion is a sign of a rich personality. But my recent experiences with girls made me change my mind as i feel i would like a woman who knows what she wants, so confident it is. (incidentally, the girl i'm daing now is confident... and a dyed redhead )
> 
> Answer quick in a word or two, or explain your answer in a small paragraph?



Teach me your ways, master


----------

